# New to T shirt business, Need help on choosing a website.



## CTINK (Mar 15, 2012)

First of all i would like to say I am new to t shirt screen printing business, I need to set up a website and make my company grown. Also on the get the feel stage to see how business is before I dish out lots of cash. I thought about using "shopify" but it doesn't let my customers write what they want for their shirt unless i put it in the end where ti says "leave seller a note" So could someone guide me to the right direction to where I can go to a site and pay as little as possible to have an active website? Thank you!


----------



## instocklabels (Dec 7, 2010)

I would say to check out Weebly.com. It is easy to set up, professional and it cost me $29.00 for 6 months.


----------



## nypdofficer1 (Feb 19, 2012)

I have been hearing good things about Weebly. I also have to check them out. I have used GoDaddy in the past but I don't know if things are still the same with them. I think I used to pay like $5 or $6 a month with them.


----------



## Buddy87 (Mar 20, 2012)

I set up my own cost £10 odd all done and £1.99 of that was for 5 years unlimited hosting the rest was purchasing the domain for 2 years from 123-reg, take a look see what you think.


----------



## instocklabels (Dec 7, 2010)

I don't think Go daddy websites are very user friendly. However they have good customer service. I use quickbizstores.com for one site and weebly to help a friend of mine. check out the weebly site I made....in less than an hour. SwiftMessages - Home


----------



## printingray (Apr 4, 2012)

If your aim to grown up your company, you have to become an professional with a professional website. Not go towards the weebly, webs, blogspot etc just have to order for developing your site to a good developing company search on the Google. For T-shirts printing sites you must have a fully functional site like peoples can design their t-shirts on it and just send you the approve design after designing by themselves. Thinks different to compete your elephant competitors.


----------



## instocklabels (Dec 7, 2010)

Yes, if you are looking to have customers create their t shirt on your website then you need to find a good web developer and service other than weebly. But if you are just looking to start out small then locate a service most importantly that will allow you to add your own meta tags and at the same time easy to set up and professional looking. Once you build backlinks and do a lot of SEO work to your site then you can upgrade to a better more dominate service provider which then would allow you to transfer your domain name. I suggest waiting 6 to 8 months to upgrade.


----------



## drcigg (Feb 28, 2012)

Stay away from Go daddy they have terrible support and they charged me hundreds of dollars for things I didn't order. It took almost 3 weeks to get my money back and I dropped them on the spot.


----------



## UtterMayhem (Dec 20, 2009)

I use wix.com....it was easy,,,,,


----------

